# 3 Spalten Layout



## aim2k1 (30. August 2011)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe ein kleines Problem. Ich möchte ein Template mit 3 Spalten erstellen. Sowie bei diesem Template http://www.techspread.de/ 

Wenn man dort auf der Seite den Browser nun verkleinert springen die 2 Spalten auf der rechten Seite nach unten und werden nicht mehr als Spalte dargestellt sondern als Zeile (die Breite verändert sich auf 100%)

Genau diese Funktion hätte ich auch gerne. 

Meine Frage ist jetzt, ob jemand eine Seite mit einem Tutorial für so was in der Art kennt?


----------



## aim2k1 (30. August 2011)

Hat sich erledigt.

zum Beispiel so:

CSS Dokument
@media screen and (max-width: 1024px) {Inahlten welche sich anpassen sollen}


----------

